# cutting deck belt to loose



## kthb48 (Apr 22, 2014)

Long story short I have a craftsman 247.28851 lawn mower. The old belt was stretched out so I got a replacement belt (mtd 954-04219). It is about 4 inches to long. I have the belt put on correct and the cutting deck is activated when measured. I took the belt back and they say it is the right size. Any ideas on how to fix this problem? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Ed_GT5000 (Sep 30, 2003)

Well it must be one of two things, wrong belt or not put on right. This is assuming that the deck is all orginal and has not been altered. One problem I ran into was the belt tensioner was froze and did not tighten the belt but 4 inches? that is alot. Sometimes the routing of the belt around the pulleys can be tricky, even when looking at a manual. Is the old belt still in one piece? If so you can take it to a farm store like tractor supply and match it up to one there. It will also be cheaper than sears.


----------



## Ed_GT5000 (Sep 30, 2003)

PS: I ran your model number on sears parts and nothing came up.


----------



## kthb48 (Apr 22, 2014)

Ed_GT5000 said:


> Well it must be one of two things, wrong belt or not put on right. This is assuming that the deck is all orginal and has not been altered. One problem I ran into was the belt tensioner was froze and did not tighten the belt but 4 inches? that is alot. Sometimes the routing of the belt around the pulleys can be tricky, even when looking at a manual. Is the old belt still in one piece? If so you can take it to a farm store like tractor supply and match it up to one there. It will also be cheaper than sears.


After talking to Sears this belt is suppose to be 103" long. Here is my tractor http://www.searspartsdirect.com/par...47/1509200?pathTaken=&prst=0&shdMod=247288851

I am looking for part 55 on the cutting deck diagram. I am going to assume the tensioner is the spindle that moved when I activate the cutting arm handle. It swings freely. This is working properly as I can tell.


----------



## Ed_GT5000 (Sep 30, 2003)

Yep, I see that it is supposed to be 103 long. The part#954-04219 is a 103"belt and should interchange with 754-04219 (103-1/4")


----------



## Ed_GT5000 (Sep 30, 2003)

can you post pictures?


----------



## kthb48 (Apr 22, 2014)

I just wanted to tell everyone reading this that I found a solution. It may not be the best solution for you, but it worked for me. I went to Home Depot and bought a few belts (non of which worked). I narrowed down the right size belt to a 97-99 in belt. I went to return my belt from Sears and measured the belts there. I bought a 97 3/4 inch belt part number 917-110883X. It worked, a little loose, but I was able to mow. Ed here are some pictures. Let it be known, I received this tractor free, so this deck may not be original to this tractor. :usa:


----------

